# Lost Hills CA



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

any news??


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I heard the Derby results are being announced at the Tailgate which started just 1/2 hour ago. Hopefully, Tammy Z will give us some results plus all age call backs later on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, where are you guys? It's dark and I know there's Internet access at the Days Inn. 

Good luck to everyone down there this weekend. We missed these last two derbies right before Jump ages out. 

*%$#@ bitches! :evil:


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Are you out there Scott ??? How did Pink do ????


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Pink placed 2nd in the Derby today!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Scott and Pink.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qual results:

1st 2 Distagon's Deepwater Diva SH Maggie Langhorne Luann Pleasant/Maggie
2nd 17 Candlewood's Code Black Charles Tyson Charles P. Tyson3rd 5 Dyna Super Glide Melisa Bell Missy Bell 4th 4 Fargo So California Russ Stewart/Florence SloaneFlorence Sloane RJ 1 Drakeshead Oh Golly Miss MollyTIM DOLAN Bill Sargenti JAM 14 Watermark's The Black Pearl Howard Kuning Luann Pleasant


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Congrats on the Q placement, Russ!

kg


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Go Cal and Florence (and Russ)!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Maggie and Diva


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Great job to Maggie and Diva! That is awesome! Chessies look great in BLUE!

Juli


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Way 2 go Maggie, Luann, Florence and Russ!!

Congratulations One and all


Kitlyn


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Cal, Russ, and Florence on the Qual placement!

--Susan


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Derby Placement courtesy of Tammy Z:

1) Glen Lake FD Phantom -- Steward
2) Trulines Walla Walla Sweet -- Spalding
3) Suncrest Quinoa -- Erwin
4) Nightwings Marsh Leader -- Cote
RJ) Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer -- Petrovich

Jams: AKA John Wayne -- Gulvin, Port Costas Chantilly Lace - Warf/Zahornacky , Runnin's Lady Known as Lou -- Clasby

28 back to the 4th the Open.
34 back to the 2nd in the Amateur.

And Tammy did leave me the numbers of the callbacks but I'm out the door and barely had time to get even this much info posted. Sorry.


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

Congrats Steve and Laurna with the Derby 4th.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Great job again,... Scott and Pink!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Big Congrats to Tammy Z. for winning the Amateur with a black dog, Raven!!!!! A woman's touch, way to go Tammy and team Billy!
Congrats on your baby's JAM, too!
Lynn


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

So Lynn! When are we going to see YOU on the line??


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

moorelabs said:


> Big Congrats to Tammy Z. for winning the Amateur with a black dog, Raven!!!!! A woman's touch, way to go Tammy and team Billy!
> Congrats on your baby's JAM, too!
> Lynn


Way to go Tammy!! You should have told me when you called me with Open placements.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

YAHOO, Tammy for your winning the Amateur w/Raven and a WooHoo & shake of the pompoms for Lacy's JAM.
Suzanne B


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Amateur placements:
1st #27 Highstar Midnight Dream (o) Peggy Levikow/Tammy Zahornacky (h) Tammy Zahornacky
2nd Classic Loose Cannon (o/h)Judy Pond 
3rd #4 Reveille's Dream Spirit (o)Bill & Anita Daley (h)
4th #54 FC/AFC World Famous Tellipath (o) Gary & Mary Ahlgren (h) Mary Ahlgren
RJ #53 FC/AFC Land Ahoy (o/h) Gary Zellner
JAMS #38 AFC Valley Home Primetime (o) Jim & Louis Gerhold (h) Jim Gerhold
#59 FC Porjay's Crackerjack Surpriz (o) Meg Beck (h) Fred Warf

Open results:
1st # 8 FC/AFC The Julia Hendrix Experience (o) Gary & Mary Ahlgren (h) Mary Ahlgren
2nd #59 Jazztime's Dust Devil Max (o) Diann Miller (h) Diann Miller/Dennis Miller
3rd #47 FC/AFC World Famous Tellipath (o) Gary & Mary Ahlgren (h) Mary Ahlgren
4th 10 FC Justin Time Mr. Moto (o) J. Scott Anderson (h) Patti Kiernan

RJ #73 FC/CAFC Waterborn's Super Jock (o/h) Don Simpson
JAMS # 14, 22, 28,31,37,50,54,55,72,77

CONGRATS to all


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeeeee Haw!!!!!

Congratualtions to Diann & Max!!! Now I am sorry I did not stay around to watch the quad. 

Florence


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Holy cow Tammy! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Janet


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Tammy , Peggy and Billy for Raven's win. !


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Diane on the second in the limited with Max.!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Everyone! We just got home and we're still on cloud nine. Thank you for all the wishes and congrat's! (Lynn-missed seeing you this week-end!)

Raven is a wonderful dog and we've been having a great time!!!

Josh - Our cell connection was so bad I could hardly talk to you about the open. I figured you would see the results when you got home to your computer. Surprise!!!!

Janet O - Heard you were coming down to Calif soon! When are we going to see you??

Melanie - Thanks for posting the information. We stayed at Motel 6 this time. No cell signal at the hotel and they charge for their Wi-Fi. Sooo...I'll remember that for next time.

Janet E - Thanks for posting the results. 

Suzanne - Glad to see your home safe and sound!!!

Marie - Good luck this week-end in Yuma. We're going North to the PRTA trial in Corning.

Maybe next week-end my computer connection signal will be better. If not we'll keep up the old fashioned way - telephone!!! 

Tammy


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Gary & Pirate!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations Tammy on your AM win. Way to go!!

Arleen


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Tammy, a win is great. *
*Good going!!!*


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Go Tammy! 

BTW, you need to do what we do...sneak into the parking lot of a hotel that has wireless access and use theirs. But let's keep that our little secret. :twisted:;-)


----------

